
Ask HN: What Domain/Field do you work in? - codegeek
I am interested in discussing the domain&#x2F;fields and not necessarily the tech behind it. For example, education&#x2F;edtech, finance, accounting whatever. Would be interesting to discuss that to see how HN demographics are.
======
tbirrell
Computer Programming/Web Development

